# guys we all know its bob the cat simulator --



## nanamii (Oct 23, 2017)

we all need some bob magic in our lives


----------



## CaramelCookie (Oct 23, 2017)

What if it's a rhythm game and the background is like this:


----------



## nanamii (Oct 23, 2017)

CaramelCookie said:


> What if it's a rhythm game and the background is like this:


this is now a official animal crossing game //


----------



## trinity. (Oct 23, 2017)

i didn't know how much i needed that in my life


----------



## mitfy (Oct 23, 2017)

CaramelCookie said:


> What if it's a rhythm game and the background is like this:



GOD I HOPE SO


----------



## KingofHearts (Oct 23, 2017)

CaramelCookie said:


> What if it's a rhythm game and the background is like this:



All 10 of my current villagers are dancing there I cry.


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 24, 2017)

nanamii said:


> this is now a official animal crossing game //


Yaknow at first when someone had that in their sig I thought that _was _a official feature of a ac game  then I learned / played all of 

them tangy is so cute there!

Also my little brother thinks that was amazing  (. Because it is )


----------



## Biyaya (Oct 24, 2017)

CaramelCookie said:


> What if it's a rhythm game and the background is like this:



I've been listening to Parov Stelar so much lately. This makes me happy.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 24, 2017)

CaramelCookie said:


> What if it's a rhythm game and the background is like this:



Hey look some Really Good Music™

This is actually a really great vid though, I'm getting flashbacks to 2ish years ago now and it's still good today


----------



## thequeenofbees (Oct 24, 2017)

CaramelCookie said:


> What if it's a rhythm game and the background is like this:



I know this is a joke but I would absolutely 100% spend so much time playing that game


----------

